# Dissertation Help



## EDevlin

Hi, Im Erin and Im currently a 4th year student in Scotland. 

For my dissertation I am researching expatriation and looking at the effects that gender and family life could have on an individuals adjustment in a new country. 

I was wondering if at a later date, I posted a questionnaire that would aid with my research, would there be any expats willing to take some time and fill it out for me?

Like I said it would be at a later date, this post is to just gage the interest I would have and let me know if this is a viable way for me to get in touch and gain responses from expatriates.

Thanks!


----------

